# Schlumberger drug test



## Mlugo1247

Brothers, 

I have recently been offered a job by Schlumberger, and I am worried... I took a hair follicle drug test and I am worried about failing it. I have never done illicit drugs. I am a Master Mason and I carry myself accordingly. I have taken about three urinalysis for them, and have passed them all. Although, I am a veteran of the USMC, and had surgery on February 1, 2013 for a service related injury. I was given anesthetia for six hours of surgery. I was in the hospital for two days where they gave me morphine. They gave me a months supply of Hydrocodone for the pain, and might I add was severe. I also had dental work done by the VA about a month, and a half ago for two cavities. I am assuming they used lidocaine on my mouth to numb the area. I am also an Iraq Combat Veteran who has been diagnosed with PTSD. When the test was done I told the doctor and tech doing the test about everything they had put in my body. I have paperwork of every procedure done on me and a list of every medication they have given me. I am just worried they would retract the offer due to a failed test due to my two surgeries which have healed excellent. I have worked hard in college, and busted my ass to get this job in the oil field. I am a hard worker, and passed up a hire paying job to work for this company. I would hate for them to deny me a job due to my surgery history. Has anyone had any experience with this? I will literally fight tooth and nail. Hire a lawyer or do what ever it takes to keep my job offer. I am simply a Combat Veteran who has felt the after math of war, and the VA is repairing my body.

Fraternally, 
Bro. Lugo


----------



## rpbrown

Prior to being given any drug test, you are supposed to fill out paperwork, giving permision and such. Along with that paperwork is a form that asks if you do or have in the past taken any medications which may show up. You should answer yes. Then it will (or should) ask you to list them and explain. I have had this happen prior to my current job and I also listed the doctors names that prescribed the medication or administerd the anesthetic. With that, you are truthful, they are explained and expected to show up.


----------



## newkid18

That sucks I hope you get the job it would be sad to see a veteran not get a job because of war injuries I salute you sir


----------



## Mlugo1247

When I took the test there was no section for me to place any information of what drugs were given to me. I asked repeatedly... The doctor told me if it came back positive for opiates they would clarify it with the right paper work. I did leave a number to the Medical Reviewing Officer so they could verify my position. I also went to the VA this morning to get a list of procedures and medications administered. I have taken the proper steps, and have places the rest in Gods hands. He knows who I am lol. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell

Mlugo1247 said:


> When I took the test there was no section for me to place any information of what drugs were given to me. I asked repeatedly... The doctor told me if it came back positive for opiates they would clarify it with the right paper work. I did leave a number to the Medical Reviewing Officer so they could verify my position. I also went to the VA this morning to get a list of procedures and medications administered. I have taken the proper steps, and have places the rest in Gods hands. He knows who I am lol.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



The hair tests test for these things:
Cocaine (Cocaine & Benzoylecgonine)
Marijuana, Opiates (Codeine, Morphine & 6-Monacteyl Morphine)
Methamphetamine (Methamphetamine/Amphetamine & Ecstasy)
Phencyclidine (PCP)

So it seams to me they should ask about medical stuff for two of them because there are even over the counter meds. that contain them.  I would think it would be a liability for them not to ask for that information, but because of HIPAA they can not ask your doctor.  Just another Catch-22.


----------



## jvarnell

Also those of us that have long hair should be less suspicious than those who shave there head because we ware our drug history......LoL


----------



## dfreybur

jvarnell said:


> Also those of us that have long hair should be less suspicious than those who shave there head because we ware our drug history......LoL



Maybe they take the slowest growing hairs if you have short hair.  Might that be chest hair?  Those of use who look a bit like wolf man if we take our shirt off should be less suspicious ... Chortle.


----------



## Mlugo1247

I got the results today and my results were satisfactory. I was stressing out lol I love and thank God for hearing my prayers. Thank you all for responding.


----------



## Traveling Man

jvarnell said:


> The hair tests test for these things:
> Cocaine (Cocaine & Benzoylecgonine)
> Marijuana, Opiates (Codeine, Morphine & prescribed yl Morphine)
> Methamphetamine (Methamphetamine/Amphetamine & Ecstasy)
> Phencyclidine (PCP)
> 
> So it seams to me they should ask about medical stuff for two of them because there are even over the counter meds. that contain them.  I would think it would be a liability for them not to ask for that information, but because of HIPAA they can not ask your doctor.  Just another Catch-22.



They don't ask; there's a form you fill out that requires that you list all prescribed drugs. If you are taking what are supposed to be prescibed without a prescription then bingo; you're out! HIPAA has nothing to do with it! I knew a guy that "failed" a drug test because he indicated clean, in other words he failed it, because he passed it!


----------



## DJGurkins

I am a truck driver and get Drug tested al the time. I have been at differing times on different medications and have always passed. I was told by one of my bosses that the biggest reason people fail the test isn't for illegal drugs( Pot, cocaine, etc...) it is Because of simply using a friends pain killer when you have a sore back or such.


----------



## stevens43

You be ok just like the military as long you have an prescription you should be ok . Just relax 


Freemason Connect HD


----------

